# Wrong phone number on app



## WFKS (Nov 26, 2014)

Had my first passenger last night. I pull up to the location and click arrived. The app won't let me dial the number listed for the passenger. I assume it's supposed to be like a hyperlink where you press on it and it dials, but it doesn't. So I write it down and call, it's not a working number. Passenger finally comes out and tells me that my number isn't working we compare the numbers and uber gave the same phone number for both of us. 

I have contacted Uber, they asked for my phone number which I gave them and I still haven't heard back from them. 

Anyone else have this problem.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

The number you have for the passenger is a proxy, it will only connect you with your passenger when you're calling from the phone associated with your account, and only while attached to the ride. 

Check your dash board to see if the number is correct


----------



## WFKS (Nov 26, 2014)

How do you call or text the passenger?

It doesn't let me click on anything. It shows that proxy # but won't let me click on it.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Your Uber phone only has data. Get out the separate cell phone associated with your account and dial or text from it...has to be the associated phone, only calls from if are routed to the current passenger, all other phones using that number are forwarded back to you.


----------



## WFKS (Nov 26, 2014)

My phone is the one I have the uber driver app. on.


----------



## WFKS (Nov 26, 2014)

Uber says they have fixed it, said they had to reset my "Twilio" number.


----------



## buster11xx (Aug 13, 2014)

Same thing happened to me when I first started. They couldn't fix my number and assigned me a new one.


----------

